# USplash?

## darth88

Alguien sane como poder poner eso

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/USplash+Theme+Fingerprint?content=93826

Quiero que aparezca luego de logearme con gdm, recuerdo que logre hacerlo, pero no recuerdo como y ahora en gentoo menos.

Estaba leyendo esto

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

Pero parece que es desde el arranque, configurando en el grub. Pero yo lo q quiero es luego de logearme con gdm.

----------

## pelelademadera

es un theme para gdm eso...

baja el tar.gz y agregalo.

https://launchpad.net/~phylu/+archive/usplash-theme-fingerprint/+packages

uso kdm pero debe ser similar el asunto...

----------

## darth88

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> es un theme para gdm eso...
> 
> baja el tar.gz y agregalo.
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~phylu/+archive/usplash-theme-fingerprint/+packages
> ...

 

Hola de nuevo   :Smile: 

Pero ese theme que te mostraba es un GNOME Splash Screen

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/USplash+Theme+Fingerprint?content=93826

Yo tb uso kde..este es el mismo estilo..

Fingerprint Bootsplash 1024x768

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fingerprint+Bootsplash+1024x768?content=29662

De ahí solo me sirvío Ksplash solamente..

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26718

Porque login-scan 'splash' es para kde3 y yo uso kde4.

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26888

Pero eso no importa ya que lo combine el Ksplash Fingerprint con uno kdm theme mucho mejor y hasta puse un GRUB Bootsplash del mismo estilo...

Pero tengo una duda, este es un Fingerprint Bootsplash 1024x768...

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fingerprint+Bootsplash+1024x768?content=29662

Buscando encontre esto...

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Bootsplash

Pero parece que esta descontinuado eso..

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: with the latest kernels (from gentoo-sources 2.6.8-r1) bootsplash has been replaced by gensplash and this part of the howto doesn't apply anymore ! for further information, see Fbsplash.

 

Es decir, esto:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Fbsplash

Pero el theme Fingerprint Bootsplash 1024x76 se supone que iría en '/etc/bootsplash/themes/' de acuerdo al comentario de alguien en kde-looki!! Entonces como sería en mi caso? yo solo tengo esto en el grub.conf

```
Title Gentoo Linux Linux x86_64 2.6.26-r4 vesafb 

root (hd0,4) 

kernel /boot/kernel-x86_64-2.6.26-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 udev
```

Tendría que generar la imagen con splash_geninitramfs y editar añadiendo initrd al grub?

----------

## pelelademadera

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

si eso es para un bootsplash... yo recuerdo haberlo hecho una vez, pero me dio bastante trabajo... y mi pc se reinicia cada mucho mucho tiempo.... carece de sentido para mi...

ahora en un rato me voy a poner a hacerlo a ver si funca esa guia, cualquier cosa te comento

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, te comento, segui esa guia que te pase, y me funciono perfecto.

el unico problema que tube que solucionar fue lo de que uso genkernel xq uso raid, y simplemente hay que hagregar al genkernel, ademas de las opciones que uses un

 *Quote:*   

> --splash=NOMBREDELTEMA

  y sale andando perfectamente... queda muy lindo la verdad, GoGentooGo es muy lindo theme, y la decoracion de los tty con el chirimbolo de gentoo es discreta y linda...

suerte con eso. cualquier cosa consultame

----------

